# Installed bridges



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice and a great setting. 
John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh Ron. That really looks great.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
Looks great. Really like the first picture, sky behind the bridge is awesome.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Ron 
Great looking bridges, what is the total span on the two bridges 
Dennis


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Is it real, or just outside?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Fabulous, Ron....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron: Great job on those bridges. They really look at home in the desert background. Good show.

Bob.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course twins would have to make twin bridges. Excellent work and I'm sure it was fun to work with your brother. Great pics, thanks for posting. 

I see only one small problem. I don't know where you live, but I'm sure it is too far away to come see them in person. 

Did you have engineered drawings, or just take some pictures and make it up as you go? I'd love some plans.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Ron. Is there a center pier or is that one continious span? That's two bridges right?


----------



## MasonsDad (Feb 7, 2008)

WOW Looks Fantastic !! the Backdrop looks so real LOL no really they look great in that surrounding I dont think anything else would have quite fit as those 2 bridges did


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dave, 
look closely, there's a pile of rocks for the pier 

Bob, 
what desert? Don't see our pricklies, looks more like a prarrie to me ....lol 

John


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

That is two separate bridges 14' long. No plans just figured the length and drew it out and modified to fit. I can put some pricklies under them. But it is high desert not prairie. Thanks again for the comments.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

All I can add is Fantastic!!!!!!!


----------

